# Межпозвоночные грыжи шейного отдела



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

Болит голова,сильно кружится голова мрт- признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника в виде дорсальных медианных протрузий небольшого размера межпозвонковых дисков с3-с4  с4-с5  с5-6 с6-с7,спондилоартроза. узкий позвоночный канал.Шея болит и между лопаток огнем горит. Голова будто шлем одели и глаза болят. Пролежала в 3 больницах баралгин капельно реланиум кололи в одой больнице толку не было.В другой кавинтон,вимпоцитин, дексаметазон, спазган, новокаин,витаминны группы В. Ну а в третей Мидакалм,Миксидол,Ксефакам.Невролог выписал массаж после него резко стало еще хуже.Не какого улучшения так уже четыре месяца лечусь и не чего,не могу дальше трех метров сама пройти шатает и слабость в ногах такое ощущение что падаю.Подскажите что делать кажется что умираю.


----------



## La murr (24 Ноя 2015)

*Елена Горожанкина*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

МРТ Исследование шейного отдела позвоночника. Исследование в SAG,COR и AX плоскостях. Импульс последовательности TSE T1 , T2 BИ, HASTE myelo. В сагинттальной  плоскости лордоз шейного отдела позвоночника сглажен. Высота исследованных межпозвонковых дисков не снижен,МР-сигнал-гиперинтенсивный на T2BИ. Конфигурация тел позванков не изменена, замыкательные плостинки сохранены. Позваночный канал по срединной линии имеет ширину на уровне С2 позванка 13мм, С3-13мм, С4-12мм, С5-12мм,С6-12мм,С7-12мм. В режиме МР-миелографии отмечается незначительная компрессия переднего подпаутинного пространства на уровне межпозвонковых дисков с3-с4,с4-с5,с5-с6,с6-с7. В коронарной плоскости искревлений шейного отдела не выявлено. На аксиальных срезах- Положение атланта и аксиса не изменено. В сигменте С2-С3-выпячиваний межпозванкового диска за края тел взаимообращенных позванков не выявлено. В сегменте С3-С4,С4-С5,С5-С6,С6-С7-дорсальные медианные выпячивания межпозванкового диска за края тел взаимообращенных позвонков по дуге большого радиуса сагитальным размером до 1-2мм, несколько компресирующие вентральные отделы дурального мешка. Дугоотросчатые суставы с суженными щелями, участками субхондрального  склероза. Задняя продольная связка не утолщена. Спинной мозг однородной структуры,достаточного диаметра. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ=МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника в виде дорсальных медианных протрузии небольшого размера межпозвонковых дисков С3-С4,С4-С5,С5-С6,С6-С7,спондилоартроза. Узкий позвоночный канал.                              Еще прошла КТ головы ВСЕ В НОРМЕ. Пожалуйста помогите.................. жить с такими муками как боли и не передвигаться потому что кружится голова и уходит земля из под ног на что врачи не дают мне обьяснений что со мной.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Ноя 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> кажется что умираю.


Вы не умираете. Качество снимков очень неважное, постарайтесь снять их на фоне белого монитора компьютера. Кроме того нужно заключение. Вам сделали УЗИ (доплер) сосудов шеи? Если да, выложите, если нет - сделайте.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

УЗДГ не делала к сожалению. Я постаралась сделать другие снимки посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (24 Ноя 2015)

*Елена Горожанкина*, Я не врач,но знаю,что при головокружениях в том числе помогает бетасерк.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *Елена Горожанкина*, Я не врач,но знаю,что при головокружениях в том числе помогает бетасерк.


Здравствуйте я уже принимала не помогают. Врачи сказали что привыкай а у меня не получается.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Вы не умираете. Качество снимков очень неважное, постарайтесь снять их на фоне белого монитора компьютера. Кроме того нужно заключение. Вам сделали УЗИ (доплер) сосудов шеи? Если да, выложите, если нет - сделайте.





ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ=МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника в виде дорсальных медианных протрузии небольшого размера межпозвонковых дисков С3-С4,С4-С5,С5-С6,С6-С7,спондилоартроза. Узкий позвоночный канал. Еще прошла КТ головы ВСЕ В НОРМЕ. Пожалуйста помогите.................. жить с такими муками как боли и не передвигаться потому что кружится голова и уходит земля из под ног на что врачи не дают мне обьяснений что со мной.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Ноя 2015)

А с УЗИ что?


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А с УЗИ что?


В данный момент не могу пройти по причине своего состояния Это узи делается в городе Нальчике куда я не могу поехать потому что не могу передвигаться ноги слабые земля уходит с под ног извините за откровение- с помощью мужа дохожу до туалета 5 метров.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Ноя 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> земля уходит с под ног


В таком состоянии вам необходимо стационарное лечение.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

*Леонид Михайлович*,


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> В таком состоянии вам необходимо стационарное лечение.


 Я уже лежала два раза в терапии и один раз в неврологии но без улучшений теперь лежу дома и чего жду не знаю. Леонид Михайлович если можно посмотрите мои снимки что вы можете сказать. Заранее СПАСИБО.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Ноя 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> что вы можете сказать





Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Качество снимков очень неважное, постарайтесь снять их на фоне белого монитора


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (24 Ноя 2015)

МРТ Исследование шейного отдела позвоночника. Исследование в SAG,COR и AX плоскостях. Импульс последовательности TSE T1 , T2 BИ, HASTE myelo. В сагинттальной плоскости лордоз шейного отдела позвоночника сглажен. Высота исследованных межпозвонковых дисков не снижен,МР-сигнал-гиперинтенсивный на T2BИ. Конфигурация тел позванков не изменена, замыкательные плостинки сохранены. Позваночный канал по срединной линии имеет ширину на уровне С2 позванка 13мм, С3-13мм, С4-12мм, С5-12мм,С6-12мм,С7-12мм. В режиме МР-миелографии отмечается незначительная компрессия переднего подпаутинного пространства на уровне межпозвонковых дисков с3-с4,с4-с5,с5-с6,с6-с7. В коронарной плоскости искревлений шейного отдела не выявлено. На аксиальных срезах- Положение атланта и аксиса не изменено. В сигменте С2-С3-выпячиваний межпозванкового диска за края тел взаимообращенных позванков не выявлено. В сегменте С3-С4,С4-С5,С5-С6,С6-С7-дорсальные медианные выпячивания межпозванкового диска за края тел взаимообращенных позвонков по дуге большого радиуса сагитальным размером до 1-2мм, несколько компресирующие вентральные отделы дурального мешка. Дугоотросчатые суставы с суженными щелями, участками субхондрального склероза. Задняя продольная связка не утолщена. Спинной мозг однородной структуры,достаточного диаметра. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ=МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника в виде дорсальных медианных протрузии небольшого размера межпозвонковых дисков С3-С4,С4-С5,С5-С6,С6-С7,спондилоартроза. Узкий позвоночный канал. Еще прошла КТ головы ВСЕ В НОРМЕ. Пожалуйста помогите.................. жить с такими муками как боли и не передвигаться потому что кружится голова и уходит земля из под ног на что врачи не дают мне обьяснений что со мной.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Ноя 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> на что врачи не дают мне обьяснений что со мной.


И я не могу дать вам объяснений, пока вы не постараетесь выложить снимки лучшего качества. На тех, что я вижу нет ничего страшного. А какие препараты вы принимаете?


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (25 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И я не могу дать вам объяснений, пока вы не постараетесь выложить снимки лучшего качества. На тех, что я вижу нет ничего страшного. А какие препараты вы принимаете?


ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ПРИНИМАЮ КАВИНТОН 10МГ ДВА РАЗА ВДЕНЬ И ФЕНИБУТ 250 ОДИН РАЗ В ДЕНЬ НО УЛУЧШЕНИЙ НЕТ ГОЛОВА СИЛЬНО КРУЖИТСЯ И ШАТАЕТ СИЛЬНО В ПОЗЕ РОМБЕР ВЫПОЛНЯЮ ДВИЖЕНИЯ РУК К НОСУ ЗАКРЫТЫМИ ГЛОЗАМИ НОРМАЛЬНО НО ШАТАТЬ НАЧИНАЕТ СИЛЬНО. СЕГОДНЯ ПОСЕТИЛ НЕВРОЛОГ НА ДОМУ ПОТОМУ ЧТО НЕ МОГУ ХОДИТЬ САМА СКАЗАЛ СДЕЛАТЬ МРТ ГОЛОВЫ С СОСУДАМИ А ПОТОМ РЕШАТЬ ГОСПИТАЛИЗАЦИЮ В НАЛЬЧИК И ВСЕ НО А СКАЗАТЬ ЧТО СО МНОЙ НЕ СМОГ ГОВОРИТ ЧТО ПО НЕВРОЛОГИЧЕСКОМУ ОСМОТРУ ВСЕ В НОРМЕ. И ЧТО МНЕ ТЕПЕРЬ ДЕЛАТЬ Я НЕ ЗНАЮ УЖЕ ЖИТЬ НЕ ХОЧЕТСЯ Я РАЗУЧИЛАСЬ РАДОВАТЬСЯ ЭТОЙ ЖИЗНИ.НЕЙРОХИРУРГ В НАЛЬЧИКЕ СМОТРЕЛ МОИ СНИМКИ И СКАЗАЛ ЧТО ШЕЙНЫЙ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ. АРТЕРИАЛЬНАЯ ГИПЕРТЕНЗИЯ. АСТЕНО НЕВРОТИНИЧЕСКИЙ СИНДРОМ.ЛЕЧЕНИЕ У ПСИХА НЕВРОЛОГА


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2015)

*Елена Горожанкина*, пожалуйста, не используйте при создании сообщений клавишу Caps Lock.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (25 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И я не могу дать вам объяснений, пока вы не постараетесь выложить снимки лучшего качества. На тех, что я вижу нет ничего страшного. А какие препараты вы принимаете?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Ноя 2015)

Так уже лучше. Теперь надо сделать поперечные срезы, там где кругленькие такие изображения. И постарайтесь как-то навести резкость, уж очень все размыто. Далее необходим УЗИ сосудов. 
Вам сколько лет? 



Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> КАВИНТОН 10МГ ДВА РАЗА ВДЕНЬ И ФЕНИБУТ 250


Если это не работает, то перейдите на Мексидол и Грандаксин.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (26 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Так уже лучше. Теперь надо сделать поперечные срезы, там где кругленькие такие изображения. И постарайтесь как-то навести резкость, уж очень все размыто. Далее необходим УЗИ сосудов.
> Вам сколько лет?
> 
> 
> Если это не работает, то перейдите на Мексидол и Грандаксин.


Здравствуйте мне 28 лет я постараюсь все сделать как вы сказали. Мексидол и грандоксин принимала месяц назад не помогло. Мне назначили МРТ головного мозга с сосудами что бы исключить опухаль головного мозга я очень переживаю у меня трое деток маленьких просто страшно представить.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И я не могу дать вам объяснений, пока вы не постараетесь выложить снимки лучшего качества. На тех, что я вижу нет ничего страшного. А какие препараты вы принимаете?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Ноя 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Здравствуйте мне 28 лет я постараюсь все сделать как вы сказали. Мексидол и грандоксин принимала месяц назад не помогло. Мне назначили МРТ головного мозга с сосудами что бы исключить опухаль головного мозга я очень переживаю у меня трое деток маленьких просто страшно представить.


Подождем результатов.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (26 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Подождем результатов.


Скажите пожалуйста если находишься постоянно в таком плохом состоянии разве не должны госпитализировать в стационар не дожидаясь МРТ


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Ноя 2015)

Теоретически, да.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (26 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Теоретически, да.


Спасибо я тоже так считаю просто это не выносимо.


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2015)

Елена, решите, кто сможет посидеть с детками и вызывайте "Скорую помощь"!


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (26 Ноя 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, решите, кто сможет посидеть с детками и вызывайте "Скорую помощь"!


К сожалению скорая приезжает делает укол анальгин-папаверин-димедрол и уезжает и все и опять я лежу дома со своей болячкой и не знаю что мне делать.


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2015)

Елена, вызовите на дом участкового терапевта, пусть даст направление в неврологический стационар или организует консультацию невролога на дому.
А после такой комбинации (анальгин-папаверин-димедрол) Вам становится легче?


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (26 Ноя 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, вызовите на дом участкового терапевта, пусть даст направление в неврологический стационар или организует консультацию невролога на дому.
> А после такой комбинации (анальгин-папаверин-димедрол) Вам становится легче?


Вчера посетил меня невролог на дому сказал сделайте МРТ головы с сосудами а потом ко мне и будем что то решать.А что бы мне сделать эту процедуру мне надо преодолеть 90 километров в один конец испытать эту процедуру вернуться обратно пойти к врачу с результатом. На данный момент муж на работе а детки мои за ручку меня водят по нужде и врач это видел но ....................................


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2015)

Сочувствую... 
У меня были головокружения (длился этот кошмар трое суток), после чего меня на "Скорой помощи" доставили в стационар, сделали РЭГ, ЭЭГ - острое нарушение мозгового кровообращения.
Нужно добиваться госпитализации.
Любыми способами.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (26 Ноя 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Сочувствую...
> У меня были головокружения (длился этот кошмар трое суток), после чего меня на "Скорой помощи" доставили в стационар, сделали РЭГ, ЭЭГ - острое нарушение мозгового кровообращения.
> Нужно добиваться госпитализации.
> Любыми способами.


Спасибо но не как не хотят


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (27 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Теоретически, да.


Здравствуйте Леонид Михайлович скажите пожалуйста может ли от грижи шейного отдела быть головакружение и потеря координации и тяжёлая голова.Зарание спасибо.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Ноя 2015)

В редких случаях.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (27 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> В редких случаях.


Тогда я вообще не чего не понимаю со вчерашнего вечера болит поясница и немеет левая нога что это


----------



## Julia04 (27 Ноя 2015)

Ваша история очень похожа на мою, только у меня "просела" правая сторона тела, ну вся симптоматика с болями и головокружениями. Похоже что вы надорвались физически. Все из-за тазовых костей- перекосило - мышцы натянулись и передавили сосуды. Нужно мышцы спины растягивать упражнениями и , но очень осторожно, без рывков и лекарствами восстанавливать кровообращение в мозгу. Проходит очень долго, вот уже 7 месяцев с моего обострения прошло, сейчас гораздо лучше, но всю весну и пол лета из дома почти не выходила, сейчас уже могу везде ходить. Все еще побаливает шея справа, у  правой лопатки, крестец и нога правая иногда немеет.


----------



## ЛевСерг (27 Ноя 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Тогда я вообще не чего не понимаю со вчерашнего вечера болит поясница и немеет левая нога что это


Вам же рекомендовано МРТ головы, что Вы тянете? С такими симптомами, давно уже надо было пройти.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> В редких случаях.


Здравствуйте вот я уже дома положили в больницу в субботу а вчера приехала домой врач невролог сказал у вас перенагрузка организма и остеохондроз распрастраненный,предгрыжевое состояние и все это спровацировал какой то стресс. Вы просто заездили ваш организм физическими нагрузками. кололи кардионат , вимпоцетин три дня после чего у меня высыпало на лице и спине врач сказал всё хватит уже перенасыщение организма за 4 месяца лечения уже 30 капельницы так нельзя и сказала что сильно реагирую на свою болячку когда становится плохо начинаю паниковать но с этим надо бороться самой брать себя в руки а слабость в ногах это от препаратов и от того что я мало хожу мышцы ног ослаблены надо ходить больше даже если тебя шатает  кружит.....Вот так и не знаю что и думать может я правда себя накручиваю


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> ...может я правда себя накручиваю...


Елена, а что-то безобидное, вроде валерианы в таблетках, Вам помогает успокоиться?


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, а что-то безобидное, вроде валерианы в таблетках, Вам помогает успокоиться?


Здравствуйте прописали глицин а так пила фенибут а вот валериану не пробовала.


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Мне первое время очень помогали миорелаксанты, пила мидокалм, снимает мышечное напряжение и тералиджен от тревожных состояний, чтобы успокоиться(мне его невролог в стационаре прописал), а мануальный терапевт посоветовал потом атаракс, он помягше мне показался. В таком деле без успокоительных трудно. Атаракс кстате и мышечное напряжение тоже снимает.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Мне первое время очень помогали миорелаксанты, пила мидокалм, снимает мышечное напряжение и тералиджен от тревожных состояний, чтобы успокоиться(мне его невролог в стационаре прописал), а мануальный терапевт посоветовал потом атаракс, он помягше мне показался. В таком деле без успокоительных трудно. Атаракс кстате и мышечное напряжение тоже снимает.


Меня пугает больше что я шатаюсь когда стою хожу кажется ноги слабые и меня качает само тело шатается вот стаю ноги вместе пока глаза не закрываю ещё как то контролирую стоит глаза закрыть начинает еще больше шатать


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2015)

Елена, такой диагноз как _вестибулопатия _Вам не ставили?


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, такой диагноз как _вестибулопатия _Вам не ставили?


нет


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Меня пугает больше что я шатаюсь когда стою хожу кажется ноги слабые и меня качает само тело шатается вот стаю ноги вместе пока глаза не закрываю ещё как то контролирую стоит глаза закрыть начинает еще больше шатать


 Я вас очень понимаю, мне нужно было ребенка из садика забирать вечером, я выйду из дома, встану у подъезда и шаг не могу сделать, дезориентация ужасная была, немогла понять то ли сейчас в обморок упаду , то ли просто упаду,  требовалось огромное усилие воли чтобы дойти до сада и обратно, хотя рядом с домом. Крепитесь, нужно время, все пройдет.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Я вас очень понимаю, мне нужно было ребенка из садика забирать вечером, я выйду из дома, встану у подъезда и шаг не могу сделать, дезориентация ужасная была, немогла понять то ли сейчас в обморок упаду , то ли просто упаду,  требовалось огромное усилие воли чтобы дойти до сада и обратно, хотя рядом с домом. Крепитесь, нужно время, все пройдет.


И что это такое у меня тоже самое что это за болячка такая


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> И что это такое у меня тоже самое что это за болячка такая


 Похоже что синдром позвоночной артерии, но чтобы поставить точный диагноз нужно делать узи сосудов шеи с поворотами головы и рентген шеи с наклонами. Возможно у вас образовалась нестабильность в шейном отделе, позвонки немного разболтались, мышцы стараются удержать их ровно и напрягаются и пережимают позвоночную артерию, это как вариант, но причины могут быть и другие, но вот эта часто. 
  Организм потом сам может приспособиться к такому обкрадыванию головного мозга, у меня похоже пытается приспособиться за счет повышения давления, всю жизнь давление было пониженное в районе 100/80, теперь в районе 130/80 плюс, минус.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

*Julia04*,мне поставил


Julia04 написал(а):


> Похоже что синдром позвоночной артерии, но чтобы поставить точный диагноз нужно делать узи сосудов шеи с поворотами головы и рентген шеи с наклонами. Возможно у вас образовалась нестабильность в шейном отделе, позвонки немного разболтались, мышцы стараются удержать их ровно и напрягаются и пережимают позвоночную артерию, это как вариант, но причины могут быть и другие, но вот эта часто.
> Организм потом сам может приспособиться к такому обкрадыванию головного мозга, у меня похоже пытается приспособиться за счет повышения давления, всю жизнь давление было пониженное в районе 100/80, теперь в районе 130/80 плюс, минус.


и по мрт шейного отдела протрузии дисков и спондилиартроз  а вот про пережимание там не чего не сказано врач сказал что еще организм свой я сама довела работая в ночную смену и спя по 4 часа в сутки организм истощился может ли это быть от перенагрузки


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> врач сказал что еще организм свой я сама довела работая в ночную смену и спя по 4 часа в сутки организм истощился может ли это быть от перенагрузки


 В первую очередь именно от перенагрузки.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

Julia04 написал(а):


> В первую очередь именно от перенагрузки.


Некогда не думала что из за перенагрузки может быть головакружение и шаткость


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Некогда не думала что из за перенагрузки может быть головакружение и шаткость


 Я тоже думала что все смогу, планов громадье, но на деле оказалось что  слабая не только физически но и нервно, переосмысливаю сейчас).


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Я тоже думала что все смогу, планов громадье, но на деле оказалось что  слабая не только физически но и нервно, переосмысливаю сейчас).


и что делать


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Пока отдыхать и не делать абсолютно ничего, жду вдохновения).


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

*Julia04*,


Julia04 написал(а):


> Пока отдыхать и не делать абсолютно ничего, жду вдохновения).


ясно но с детьми так не получится


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> ясно но с детьми так не получится


 Если есть возможность не работать, а пока побыть дома ; что плохого в ведении домашнего хозяйства, тем более трое детей; никуда не спешить, делать дела в спокойном темпе, глядишь все и восстановится.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Если есть возможность не работать, а пока побыть дома ; что плохого в ведении домашнего хозяйства, тем более трое детей; никуда не спешить, делать дела в спокойном темпе, глядишь все и восстановится.


 да наверное так и буду делать


----------



## gloriya (1 Дек 2015)

*Елена Горожанкина*, здравствуйте!!!
С февраля 2015 года борюсь с аналогичной проблемой. Началось все после вторых родов, через 4 месяца. Традиционная медицина мне абсолютно не подошла. Проделала целую кучу капельниц, уколов, выпила горы таблеток. Результат-нулевой!!!


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> *Елена Горожанкина*, здравствуйте!!!
> С февраля 2015 года борюсь с аналогичной проблемой. Началось все после вторых родов, через 4 месяца. Традиционная медицина мне абсолютно не подошла. Проделала целую кучу капельниц, уколов, выпила горы таблеток. Результат-нулевой!!!


А что говорят врачи


----------



## gloriya (1 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> *Елена Горожанкина*, здравствуйте!!!
> С февраля 2015 года борюсь с аналогичной проблемой. Началось все после вторых родов, через 4 месяца. Традиционная медицина мне абсолютно не подошла. Проделала целую кучу капельниц, уколов, выпила горы таблеток. Результат-нулевой!!!





Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> А что говорят врачи


Диагноз мне так и не поставили. То есть написали ВСД, как всем. И отправили к психиатру вот моя тема, если интересно 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23959/
И рядовой невролог из поликлиники, и из частной клиники, и из стационара, и заведующие неврологией из двух больниц (побывала у 12 неврологов), и профессор очень известный в нашем городе, никто ничего "такого" не увидел в моих обследованиях. Неврологический статус-норма!!! Все они что-либо предполагали, назначали разные обследования, отправляли даже в центр диагностики рассеянного склероза, проводили очные осмотры с прощупыванием мышц и ничего!!! Мануальный терапевт сказал, что у меня мышечно-тонический сидроми из за протрузий в шее. Я поездила к нему на ПИР шеи, но результата тоже не получила!!!
Я очень долго искала правду, пыталась сама выполнять какие-то упражнения, бассейн, но становилось только хуже. Мне прописали носить воротник Шанца и на этом точка. 
Однажды соседка увидела меня в этом воротнике и ужаснулась. Посоветовала мне обратиться к человеку, он по образованию физкультурник. Занимается реабилитацией детей с ДЦП. По его версии, я имею перенапряжение организма со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Мышцы спазмированы, пережимаются сосуды, нервные окончания и т.д. Поэтому и руки и ноги немеют и голова кружится!!! А как следствие - чувство непреодолимого страха и паники!!!
Короче говоря, сейчас занимается со мной уже третий месяц по 3 раза в неделю. Сдвиги есть, но очень небольшие. Ещё я делаю упражнения для шеи по Шишонину, су джок гимнастику для суставов, использую кинезиотепы для восстановления функции мышц, рациональное питание+соблюдение питьевого режима, 8 ми часовой сон ночью и, по возможности, полежать днём (когда дети спят), использую иппликатор Кузнецова, пешие прогулки на свежем воздухе ежедневно, через немогу!!! На мышцы наносила Долобене гель, когда очень болели, сейчас использую мазь с прополисом и пчелиным ядом. Из таблеток сейчас пью только экстракт пустырника по 2 шт. 3 раза в день. И конечно держать правильную ОСАНКУ!!! Надеюсь, что вернусь к полноценному самочувствию и смогу выйти на работу. Этот декретный отпуск для меня просто испытание!!!


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Диагноз мне так и не поставили. То есть написали ВСД, как всем. И отправили к психиатру вот моя тема, если интересно
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23959/
> И рядовой невролог из поликлиники, и из частной клиники, и из стационара, и заведующие неврологией из двух больниц (побывала у 12 неврологов), и профессор очень известный в нашем городе, никто ничего "такого" не увидел в моих обследованиях. Неврологический статус-норма!!! Все они что-либо предполагали, назначали разные обследования, отправляли даже в центр диагностики рассеянного склероза, проводили очные осмотры с прощупыванием мышц и ничего!!! Мануальный терапевт сказал, что у меня мышечно-тонический сидроми из за протрузий в шее. Я поездила к нему на ПИР шеи, но результата тоже не получила!!!
> Я очень долго искала правду, пыталась сама выполнять какие-то упражнения, бассейн, но становилось только хуже. Мне прописали носить воротник Шанца и на этом точка.
> ...


Опишите пожалуйста ваши симптомы и как все началось и заключение МРТ шейного отдела ПОЖАЛУЙСТА


----------



## gloriya (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Опишите пожалуйста ваши симптомы и как все началось и заключение МРТ шейного отдела ПОЖАЛУЙСТА


Прочитайте мою тему. Я ссылку кинула в предыдущем посте.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Прочитайте мою тему. Я ссылку кинула в предыдущем посте.





gloriya написал(а):


> Прочитайте мою тему. Я ссылку кинула в предыдущем посте.


экстрасистолы, ПА. это что


----------



## gloriya (1 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> экстрасистолы, ПА. это что


Я ощущаю экстрасистолы как толчок в области сердца, как будто оно сбивается с ритма.
ПА (панические атаки), точнее симпато-адреналовые кризы, это врачи поставили такой диагноз по моим жалобам. А именно когда на фоне всего происходящего (головокружение, онемение конечностей, покалывания в области сердца и т.д.) у меня начиналось состояние страха жуткого!!! Поднималось давление и бешено билось сердце!!! Скорую вызывала через день!!!


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Я ощущаю экстрасистолы как толчок в области сердца, как будто оно сбивается с ритма.
> ПА (панические атаки), точнее симпато-адреналовые кризы, это врачи поставили такой диагноз по моим жалобам. А именно когда на фоне всего происходящего (головокружение, онемение конечностей, покалывания в области сердца и т.д.) у меня начиналось состояние страха жуткого!!! Поднималось давление и бешено билось сердце!!! Скорую вызывала через день!!!


Вы знаете у меня тоже самое и мне тоже ставят эти атаки только вчера я приехала с очередной больници где врач мне сказал что при этих приступах я сильно паникую но то не причина мне кажется а масаж делать нельзя если у вас поднимается АД и от страха мне чучуть помогает фенибут и он снимает дискамфорт в горле


gloriya написал(а):


> Я ощущаю экстрасистолы как толчок в области сердца, как будто оно сбивается с ритма.
> ПА (панические атаки), точнее симпато-адреналовые кризы, это врачи поставили такой диагноз по моим жалобам. А именно когда на фоне всего происходящего (головокружение, онемение конечностей, покалывания в области сердца и т.д.) у меня начиналось состояние страха жуткого!!! Поднималось давление и бешено билось сердце!!! Скорую вызывала через день!!!


у меня тоже самое уже 5 ый месяц я в таком состоянии а врачи говарят что я близко все принимаю к сердцу и что делать не знаю куда нам с вами бежать


----------



## Julia04 (1 Дек 2015)

У меня сильная симптоматика ушла когда мне мануальный терапевт промассировал мышцу под затылком, там где ямка черепная. Такой шишак был и болел, было ощущение что голова на плечах не держится и сейчас упадет. Я его не сразу определила, такое непонятное , размытое ощущение боли, то ли голова болит, то ли ухо, то ли зуб. Он мне за два сеанса ее убрал, и с этого момента улучшение почувствовалось. Потом были моменты, но они все реже и реже.


----------



## gloriya (1 Дек 2015)

Мне тоже говорили, что массаж нельзя. А одна "добрая" врач обмолвилась такой фразой : "Что ж вы хотите, кому то костыли, а кому то воротник Шанца!!!" Она сказала, что никто не будет, на уровне нашего города, искать причину Вашего самочувствия. У них есть конкретные схемы лечения, они их придерживаются. Короче, ложись и подыхай!!!
А остеохондроз есть у всех!!! И живут же люди!!! А вам ничего не помогает!!! Странно!!! Значит вам к психиатру, милочка!!!

Я, для устранения мышечного спазма в шее, использую кинезиотейпы. Становится лучше, но не совсем!!!


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (1 Дек 2015)

gloriya написал(а):


> Мне тоже говорили, что массаж нельзя. А одна "добрая" врач обмолвилась такой фразой : "Что ж вы хотите, кому то костыли, а кому то воротник Шанца!!!" Она сказала, что никто не будет, на уровне нашего города, искать причину Вашего самочувствия. У них есть конкретные схемы лечения, они их придерживаются. Короче, ложись и подыхай!!!
> А остеохондроз есть у всех!!! И живут же люди!!! А вам ничего не помогает!!! Странно!!! Значит вам к психиатру, милочка!!!


Знакомые слова на счет психиатра но вот на счет ложись и помирай не надо мы справимся сейчас как у вас самочувствие скажите вы есть в одноклассниках так будет проще общаться и находить выход из положения


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> ...скажите вы есть в одноклассниках так будет проще общаться...


Напишите  *gloriya *личное сообщение, Елена - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20432/


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (7 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович, здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста что за диагноз дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия пожалуйста

Подскажите где найти мануального терапевта в Ставрополе


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (8 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия


Долго объяснять. Посмотрите в интернете. Грубо говоря, нарушение питания мозга.


Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Подскажите где найти мануального терапевта в Ставрополе


Можете подъехать ко мне.


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (8 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Долго объяснять. Посмотрите в интернете. Грубо говоря, нарушение питания мозга.
> Можете подъехать ко мне.


Как вас найти, я с удовольствием приеду, наши врачи не могут ни чего сделать, мне стало ещё хуже даже глотать трудно. Как с вами связаться?


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2015)

*Елена Горожанкина*, напишите доктору в его личном профиле, пожалуйста - он оставит для Вас свои контакты.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Дек 2015)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Как вас найти, я с удовольствием приеду, наши врачи не могут ни чего сделать, мне стало ещё хуже даже глотать трудно. Как с вами связаться?


Это верное решение! Леонид Михайлович Вам обязательно поможет!


----------



## Елена Горожанкина (8 Дек 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Это верное решение! Леонид Михайлович Вам обязательно поможет!


спасибо буду надеяться уже устала бороться и ничего не помогает только хуже


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (7 Янв 2016)

Почему все молчат


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (10 Янв 2016)

Выписка из неврологического отделения. 

Диагноз

Остеохондроз,унковертебральный артрозшейного отдела позвоночника, протрузии с3- с4,с4-с5,с5-с6,с6-с7 с поликорешковым синдромом,мышечно тоническим болевым синдромом.Выраженный ипохондрический синдром с эмоциональной неустойчивостью. Жалобы на выраженные боли в голове в теменно затылочной области,сопровождающиеся головокружением. 

Неврологический статус 

В сознании. Контакту доступна. Вегетативно и эмоционально лабильна. 
Глазные щели D-S . Зрачки D-S. Рефлексы орально автоматизма (Маринеску-Родовичи). ДВИЖЕНИЕ в шейном отделе ограничены.В позе ромберга пошатывается при этом ПНП выполняет с интенцией,положителен симптом Нери. 

Динамика - 130/90,140/90,110/70,130/90. Обследования, РМП отрицательный, 
ПТИ 87 %, фибриноген 335мг процентов, гематокрит 34%, глюкоза 4,1ммоль/л, билирубин 17,9 мкмоль/л, общий белок 77 г/л, мочевина 3,0 ммоль, креатинин крови 98 мкмоль на л , холестирин 4,8 ммоль, АСТ/АЛТ равен 8/10 Е/л, ФОГК норма, ЭКГ ритм синусовый правильный с ЧСС 63в минуту вертикальное положение ЭОС , узи печени патологий не выявлено, узи почек без патологий, мрт без сосудистых отклонений, дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия. 

Проведено лечение капельно винпоцетин, внутремышечно трамадол. 

Рекомендации винпоцетин по 10 мг три раза в день, микседол по125 мг два раза в день, контроль давления. Пожалуйста прокомментируйте выписку. Буду ждать.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович посмотрите пожалуйста мою выписку  очень жду вашего мнения.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Леонид Михайлович посмотрите пожалуйста мою выписку  очень жду вашего мнения.


Надо проводить курс УВТ по моей методике.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Надо проводить курс УВТ по моей методике.


скажите пожалуйста об анализах когда меня выписали мне сказали не чего страшного иди а симптомы схожи один в один с  унковертебральным артрозом . И сколько эта процидура займет времени и средств.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> скажите пожалуйста об анализах когда меня выписали мне сказали не чего страшного иди а симптомы схожи один в один с  унковертебральным артрозом . И сколько эта процидура займет времени и средств.


Анализы к вашему состоянию отношения не имеют. Про УВТ подробнее можно почитать у меня на сайте. Там же на форуме есть примеры успешного лечения.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Анализы к вашему состоянию отношения не имеют. Про УВТ подробнее можно почитать у меня на сайте. Там же на форуме есть примеры успешного лечения.


Я Очень боюсь за свое здоровье в общей картине я не понимаю его состояние  при этом все говорят что не чего страшного  а мне так плохо да и фенансы поют романсы уже .


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Анализы к вашему состоянию отношения не имеют. Про УВТ подробнее можно почитать у меня на сайте. Там же на форуме есть примеры успешного лечения.


здравствуйте еще раз сегодня была у своего врача невролога при разгаворе сказала ему что буду делать УВТ на что он мне ответил вам это не надо только навредите. А я ему говарю почему так плохо мне на что он мне ответил это всё ваше ВСД. Теперь не пойму что мне делать .


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Теперь не пойму что мне делать .


Задать вопрос невропатологу, что такое УВТ и какие конкретно возможны осложнения? 98% за то, что он про это отдаленно слышал и ничего не понимает. 2% - он просто дурак.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Задать вопрос невропатологу, что такое УВТ и какие конкретно возможны осложнения? 98% за то, что он про это отдаленно слышал и ничего не понимает. 2% - он просто дурак.


Чуть-чуть успокоили. Да невролог у нас в Прохладном считается один нормальный но увы это не так он мне прописал поколоть от нервов что бы ходила как овощ сказал что и голова болит и спина, руки , давление скачет, шатает вас, и ноги немеют от всд. Как доверять такому врачу.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> ...Как доверять такому врачу


От степени доверия врачу зависит результат лечения.
Сужу по собственному опыту.
Елена, может быть всё таки есть компетентные доктора в других медучреждениях Вашего населённого пункта или в близлежащих городах?


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> От степени доверия врачу зависит результат лечения.
> Сужу по собственному опыту.
> Елена, может быть всё таки есть компетентные доктора в других медучреждениях Вашего населённого пункта или в близлежащих городах?


Была уже везде только до Нальчика не добралась. В Нальчике платный врач сказал что у меня уже на столько запустили врачи мою болячку что выбраться с нее тяжело.
Не знаю что делать.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> В Нальчике платный врач сказал что у меня уже на столько запустили врачи мою болячку что выбраться с нее тяжело.


Тяжело, но возможно?
Т.е. этот доктор видел пути решения проблемы?


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Может быть я за эти семь месяцев скинула 12 кг...


Врачи считают, что причина в резком сбросе веса?


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Тяжело, но возможно?
> Т.е. этот доктор видел пути решения проблемы?


Может быть  я за эти семь месяцев скинула 12 кг  на лице приши у врачей спрашиваю с чем это связано мне отвечают что не от моей болячки но все же это происход


La murr написал(а):


> Врачи считают, что причина в резком сбросе веса?


Нет они считают что мои прыщи по всему телу начиная с щёк и заканчиваются спиной и мои потери веса тут не связаны с позвоночником думают что от ВСД. Но как тут не будет симптомов ВСД  если человек устал уже так страдать это же муки.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> ...человек устал уже так страдать это же муки


Елена, я Вас понимаю.
А антидепрессанты Вам не назначались?


Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> ...мои прыщи по всему телу начиная с щёк и заканчиваются спиной...


Дерматолог или эндокринолог Вас консультировал по этому поводу?


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (11 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, я Вас понимаю.
> А антидепрессанты Вам не назначались?


Назначались от них толку


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Задать вопрос невропатологу, что такое УВТ и какие конкретно возможны осложнения? 98% за то, что он про это отдаленно слышал и ничего не понимает. 2% - он просто дурак.


Психика не выдерживает голова болит жутко проплакала весь день. Слабость жуткая.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Слабость жуткая.


А температура не повышается?


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (12 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А температура не повышается?


Здравствуйте нет  спина болит и поисница вся левая сторона тела отдаёт на уха и сердце также постоянные головные боли постоянные давление скачет от150/90 до125/75  целый день и голова кружится сильно также левая нога  тянет и болит. Внутри тела не понятные ощущения сердце будто выскачит пульс приэтом 108-114-90. Не могу даже на спине лежать спина болит от шеи до половины спины и в груди боль и заложиность какая то. Еще  немеют ноги больше левая. Если ложусь на правый бок то немеет правая рука, если на левый то левая. Голова как не моя чужая из нутри распирает боль начинает с затылка потом на лоб и глаза а глаза как писок в них. Устала жутко после сна встаю побитая  ложусь в девять прсыпаюсь в четыре, пять и не могу уснуть. Проснулась глаза открыла и сразу голова болит. Бывает раза два в день предобморочное состояние стараюсь сразу лечь.

Шея после сна затекает вся и левая сторона и правая с шеей и уши внутри как болят жжение.

Уши болят как отлежала. Скажите мне может УЗДГ пройти головы и шеи. 
Или добиваться чтобы положили в другую больницу например в Нальчик или Ставрополь и лечили. На платное я уже не могу по финансам. Может в Ставрополе есть хорошие врачи в неврологии.



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А температура не повышается?


Здравствуйте Леонид Михайлович скажите в связи с тем что мне не легче врачи приняли решение положить меня в отделение неврозов. Как вы думаете стоит мне туда ложится, раньше меня тоже хотели положить туда но врач психиатер на теретории  этой больницы не нашёл паказаний для госпитализации к ним. Что мне делать подскажите.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> в отделение неврозов.


Стоит.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (13 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Стоит.


Здравствуйте а почему стоит что там лечат позваночник.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Здравствуйте а почему стоит что там лечат позваночник.


У Вас комплексная патология. Наряду с лечением позвоночника, надо лечить нервное истощение.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (13 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Стоит.


Леонид  Михайлович выше я описала своё состояние что можете сказать. А в неврозы стоит ложится по каким показаниям вы тоже считаете что это у меня на нервах всё и боль в позваночнике тут не причём?


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> У Вас комплексная патология. Наряду с лечением позвоночника, надо лечить нервное истощение.


В Неврологическом отделении где я лежала мне кололи трамадол, реланиум и ещё что то сама врач говорила почему они на меня не действують


----------



## La murr (13 Янв 2016)

Елена, доброе утро!
Моё мнение - нужно ложиться.
Выяснить до конца причину Вашего недомогания удобнее в условиях стационара.
Не отказывайтесь от помощи, это в Ваших интересах!


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (13 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, доброе утро!
> Моё мнение - нужно ложиться.
> Выяснить до конца причину Вашего недомогания удобнее в условиях стационара.
> Не отказывайтесь от помощи, это в Ваших интересах!


Родители боятся ложить меня туда говорят понаколят что  вообще еще хуже сделают.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> еще хуже сделают.


Елена! Я пересмотрел вашу ветку, но так и не обнаружил УЗИ сосудов брахеоцефальной области. Вы его сделали?


----------



## La murr (13 Янв 2016)

*Лена*, Ваше имеющееся на сегодняшний день состояние не приносит Вам радости и вызывает опасение, так как ухудшается.
Проблему нужно решать.
Сидя дома, изменений не дождаться.
Решать, конечно же, Вам.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (13 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Елена! Я пересмотрел вашу ветку, но так и не обнаружил УЗИ сосудов брахеоцефальной области. Вы его сделали?


УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи если я вас правильно поняла  то нет не сделала. Сегодня врач терапевт делал осмотр на дому и дал направление не уздг . При осмотре врачом в левой стороне лопатки и шеи был замечен напряжение мышц при подъёме руки левой был треск и сразу печёт в затылок он сказал что это не хорошо и дал рекомендации к уздг сосудов головы и шеи. Скажите стоит мне делать увт если  давление высокое скачет.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Скажите стоит мне делать увт если давление высокое скачет.


Да, если врач, который делает УВТ, квалифицированный профессионал.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (13 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Да, если врач, который делает УВТ, квалифицированный профессионал.


Скажите если подтвердится после уздг сосудов диагноз СПА это лечится или нет и к кому оброщатся за помощью? Носить ли мне воротник Шанса до того как я пройду это обследование? Пить ли винпоцетин? Можно ли пить обезбаливающие от головных болей? При  давлении. Очень сильно отдаёт от шеи в ухо. Извините за множество вопросов.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (14 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Скажите если подтвердится после уздг сосудов диагноз СПА это лечится или нет и к кому оброщатся за помощью? Носить ли мне воротник Шанса до того как я пройду это обследование? Пить ли винпоцетин? Можно ли пить обезбаливающие от головных болей? При  давлении. Очень сильно отдаёт от шеи в ухо. Извините за множество вопросов.


Завтра еду на уздг сосудов шеи, и на приём к профессору Серебрянской Ларисе. Невропатолог.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Завтра еду на уздг сосудов шеи, и на приём к профессору Серебрянской Ларисе. Невропатолог.


Напишите, пожалуйста, Елена, что скажет доктор.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (14 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте конечно напишу  одна надежда на этого врача слышала много хорошего о ней.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (14 Янв 2016)

Совершила рекорд прошла  до магазина и обратно примерно метров 300 это уже рекорд но страх присутствовал где нибудь упасть, ноги  ватные может по тому что уже пол года без таких нагрузок только от кровати до кухни.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2016)

*Лена Горожанкина*, Вы прошли дополнительное обследование, побывали у доктора?
И, надеюсь, Вас кто-то сопровождал во время похода в магазин?


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (14 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Лена Горожанкина*, Вы прошли дополнительное обследование, побывали у доктора?
> И, надеюсь, Вас кто-то сопровождал во время похода в магазин?


УЗДГ завтра и врач тоже. А вот до магазина и обратно без сопроваждения, уже хочется жить полноценной жизнью. Но не всегда получается.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (15 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Лена Горожанкина*, Вы прошли дополнительное обследование, побывали у доктора?


Ну вот я и приехала результаты прилагаю.

Уздг. комплекс интима медиа общих сонных артерий до 0,8мм, интима ровная,не уплотнена, не утолщена. Дифференциация комплекса интима медиа на слои сохранена. Линейная скорость кровотока ЛСК по общим сонным артериям - справа 104 см/с, слева 107 см/с. Слева с-образная извитость внутренней сонной артерии, гемодинамически мала значима. Линейная скорость кровотока ЛСК по внутренним сонным артериям-справа 90 см/с, слева 96 см/с. Непрямолинейность хода позвоночных артерий в каналах поперечных отростков шейных позвонков, слева более выраженная. Линейная скорость кровотока ЛСК по позвоночным артериям в экстравертебральном отделе-справа 41см/с, слева 38см/с(норма 30см/с). Диаметр позвоночных артерий - справа2,8-2,9мм, слева 2,7-2,8мм. Кровоток по подключичным артериям магистральный неизменённый, обычными скоростными характеристиками. В подключичной области внутренние яремные вены диаметром -справа- 21 мм, слева 16 мм. Заключение, 1) С-образная извитость левой внутренней  сонной артерии, гемодинамически малозначимая. 2) Непрямолинейность хода позвоночных  артерий в каналах поперечных отростков шейных позвонков, слева более выраженная, что ,очевидно, обусловлено остеохондрозом шейного отдела позвоночника. 3)Малый диаметр обеих позвоночных артерий. 4) Эктазия правой внутренней яремной вены.                         

После уздг консультировалась у невролога заключение - Астеническое, эмоциональное расстройство, остеохондроз шейного отдела с мышечно тоническими нарушениями

Рекомендации:
1) Мидокалм 150 - 1т три раза в день. 2) амитриптилин 25мг - 1/2 на ночь. 3) Энерион 200 по 1т утром и в обед, 4) лечебная гимнастика для шеи, 5) фенотропил  по 1т два раза в день утром и обед.         

Леонид Михайлович оцените мою сегодняшнюю диагностику да и вообще что делать придерживаться этому всему?


----------



## AIR (17 Янв 2016)

Результаты исследования достаточно приличные... Имеются изменения мышечно-тонического характера и психоэмоциональная лабильность. ... Лечение у невролога и дополнительно у мануального терапевта. ..


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (17 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Результаты исследования достаточно приличные... Имеются изменения мышечно-тонического характера и психоэмоциональная лабильность. ... Лечение у невролога и дополнительно у мануального терапевта. ..


Спасибо большое скажите не прямолинейность в шейных позвонках это опасно может из за этого меня шатать и ноги слабые или это всё же невроз


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2016)

Елена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Меня пугает больше, что я шатаюсь когда стою, хожу, кажется ноги слабые и меня качает, само тело шатается, вот стою ноги вместе, пока глаза не закрываю ещё как то контролирую, стоит глаза закрыть, начинает еще больше шатать


Почитайте мой пост #2  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24924/#post-262994


----------



## AIR (17 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Спасибо большое скажите не прямолинейность в шейных позвонках это опасно


Это не та не прямолинейность,  которая может быть значимой. ..


Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> может из за этого меня шатать и ноги слабые или это всё же невроз


Я же писал, что имеется сочетание факторов.... Где психоэмоциональное состояние является очень значимым..


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (18 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Это не та не прямолинейность,  которая может быть значимой. ..
> 
> Я же писал, что имеется сочетание факторов.... Где психоэмоциональное состояние является очень значимым..


У меня страх очень сильный присутствует а от лекарств амитриплин фенотропил и энерион еще хуже я как овощь даже встать не могу еще хуже шатает даже когда сижу и ноги слабеют сильно. Что делать


----------



## AIR (18 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> У меня страх очень сильный присутствует


Об этом уже писал. ..


Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> от лекарств амитриплин фенотропил и энерион еще хуже я как овощь даже встать не могу еще хуже шатает даже когда сижу и ноги слабеют сильно. Что делать


А это очно подбирает невролог, наблюдая реакцию организма на принимаемые препараты..


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (18 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Об этом уже писал. ..
> 
> А это очно подбирает невролог, наблюдая реакцию организма на принимаемые препараты..


Спасибо вам за ответы я решила что мне надо самой себя брать в руки не пить эти антидепресанты ноги слабые новерно потому что я за семь месяцев не ходила нормально только по дому теперь мне надо их разрабатывать физически трудно правда но надо. Сразу в  жар бросает когда начинаю двигаться и в ступнях тепло аж ноги патеют а для шеи какую зарядку посаветуете? И вообще правельное решение я принила или что то не так? Можно ли физическими нагрузками выйти с этого состояния ? Почему когда лежу давление в норме встаю повышается это нормально или нет?


----------



## AIR (18 Янв 2016)

Упражнения для шеи я долго и неоднократно показываю и подробно разъясняет,  потому что даже небольшие изменения выполнения могут лишить их эффективности. ...  Считаю, что выполнять упражнения по интернету можно только здоровым... Правильными упражнениями  можно восстановиться,  но рядом обязательно должен быть настоящий специалист. .  Разбалансировка регулятора артериального давления..


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (18 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Упражнения для шеи я долго и неоднократно показываю и подробно разъясняет,  потому что даже небольшие изменения выполнения могут лишить их эффективности. ...  Считаю, что выполнять упражнения по интернету можно только здоровым... Правильными упражнениями  можно восстановиться,  но рядом обязательно должен быть настоящий специалист. .  Разбалансировка регулятора артериального давления..


Извените  не поняла про разбалансировку артериального давления и про физические нагрузки


----------



## AIR (18 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Извените не поняла про разбалансировку артериального давления и про физические нагрузк


Специалисты нужны... невролог и мануальный терапевт. ..


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (18 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Специалисты нужны... невролог и мануальный терапевт. ..


Скажите неврологов я прошла уже наверное 10 а вот мануалов не одного. Может ли мышечно тонический синдром давать головокружение, тошноту, шаткость походки, скачки давления? Помогает ли мидокалм от этого синдрома? Подёргивания мышц на ногах и руках последствия этого синдрома? Спасибо за ваши ответы хоть как то  легче.


----------



## AIR (18 Янв 2016)

> Может ли мышечно тонический синдром давать головокружение, тошноту, шаткость походки, скачки давления?


Может, при заметных психоэмоциональных нарушениях.... Лечение совместно неврологом и мануальным терапевтом...


Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Подёргивания мышц на ногах и руках последствия этого синдрома?


Очный осмотр неврологом и последующее лечение у него же..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Янв 2016)

Мануальный терапевт, прошедший усовершенствование в медицинском ВУЗе (или на факультете)последипломного образования  на цикле "Вертеброневрология с мануальной терапией", в вопросах вертеброневрологии знает и умеет гораздо больше простого невролога.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (19 Янв 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт, прошедший усовершенствование в медицинском ВУЗе (или на факультете)последипломного образования  на цикле "Вертеброневрология с мануальной терапией", в вопросах вертеброневрологии знает и умеет гораздо больше простого невролога.


У нас в КБР в городе Прохладном мануалов нет и как узнать что он специолист.


----------



## La murr (19 Янв 2016)

*Лена Горожанкина*, почитайте, как вариант - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23158/


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (19 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Лена Горожанкина*, почитайте, как вариант - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23158/


Спасибо. Я уже прочла.  Если я правельно поняла что мои проблемы с головакружением и шаткостью, давлением связаны в напряжениях мышц шей. Надо искать мануального терапевта.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт, прошедший усовершенствование в медицинском ВУЗе (или на факультете)последипломного образования  на цикле "Вертеброневрология с мануальной терапией", в вопросах вертеброневрологии знает и умеет гораздо больше простого невролога.


Здравствуйте спрашивая у своего невролога нужно ли мне оброщаться к мануалу ответ однозначный нет вам это не надо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Спасибо. Я уже прочла.  Если я правельно поняла что мои проблемы с головакружением и шаткостью, давлением связаны в напряжениях мышц шей. Надо искать мануального терапевта.
> 
> Здравствуйте спрашивая у своего невролога нужно ли мне оброщаться к мануалу ответ однозначный нет вам это не надо.


К "мануалу", конечно, обращаться нет смысла. И если Вы продолжаете доверять своему неврологу, который "успешно" лечит Вас столько времени,то это Ваш выбор и Ваше право.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Леонид Михайлович оцените мою сегодняшнюю диагностику да и вообще что делать придерживаться этому всему?


Еще не ВБН (вертебро-базилярная недостаточность), но нарушения кровообращения налицо. Помимо мануальной терапии Вам показана УВТ.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (20 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Еще не ВБН (вертебро-базилярная недостаточность), но нарушения кровообращения налицо. Помимо мануальной терапии вам показана УВТ.


Спасибо значит я могу исключить синдром позвоночной артерии?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Янв 2016)

Как раз нет. Но его значение не решающее. Недостаток кровоснабжения усугубляет Ваше состояние.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (20 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Как раз нет. Но его значение не решающее. Недостаток кровоснабжения усугубляет Ваше состояние.



Что предпринять в первую очередь и может ли быть инсульт?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Янв 2016)

Лена Горожанкина написал(а):


> Что предпринять в первую очередь и может ли быть инсульт?


К инсульту такое состояние не может привести. Надо лечиться.


----------



## Лена Горожанкина (21 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> К инсульту такое состояние не может привести. Надо лечиться.


От какого состояния идёт кислородное голодание? Что этому способствует?


----------

